# HOW MANY PEOPLE GOT THEIR DP FROM CANNABIS



## chillxout (Jan 6, 2009)

please share your expiriences on here on cannabis induced dp..mine is..i taught it be cool to smoke some weed with a cople friends for first time since they smoke it like everyday and GO TO WORK THE NEXT MORNING WITH NO BUZZ OR ANY OTHER PROBLEMS..so i taught this must be safe or not too dangerous.when i smoked it i dint fell anything so they were like "are u high yet " i said no because i dint fell anything the other guy was high so he quit and it was just me and this other dude still smoking and i problaly smoked the most becuse i taught i wasent high when i accely stood up it hit me everything around me felt so diffrent LIKE IN A DREAM but i khew it was all real AND STARTED HAVING THE WORST PANIC ATACK OF MY LIFE.in the car it was the worst i couldint concetrate on anything anyone was saying it FELT EXACTLY LIKE A DREAM.we drove for like 20 mins and to me it seemed like 5 mins or something.when i got home alot of it was gone (the high wore off) but something wasent right everything seemed still kinda of dreamy or unreal i WAS SCARED I HAD GONE CRAZY because i felt so detached from self and from my voice it sounded so odd so i dint even want to talk cuz it scared me i dint leave my house for a month afriad of the next episode of bad dp then i accely did leave and had the worst episode of dp in a car full of people then i starded panicking cuz i wanted to lay down but dint want to look like some retard laying down in the car when everyone else was having fun..so we just stoped at a place called my parents to pick me up went home and havent really left it in a month just watch tv and lay on couch all day because most of the day fell like im gonna pass out or something because the depersonalization is really stressing me out im so afraid that i might develop something serious and it adds to my anxiety even more thats all i think about all day like what if i have a panic atack and go crazy what if i cant stop my toughts from racing i been reading about illneses online and constactly worry that i might develop that EVEN TOUGHT I HAVE NO SYMPTOMS OF THAT ILNEESS i still worry about constantly checking but when i accely dont pay atention to those taughts and just go on with my day the dp is at a much lower level so my dp is proably caused by anxiety..and also did dp mess up ur concentration as it did to me its really hard to concetrate i fell like im doing things VERY SLOW compared on how i did them before this shit happend.sorry for the long paragrath just wanted to write THE WHOLE STORY LOL.


----------



## Guamboy (Jan 8, 2009)

I can relate almost totally to what you are saying. I have been living, breathing and surviving with DP,chronic Anxiety, Chronic Depression and Chronic Fatigue Syndrome for 13 years now. It started when I was about 20 when I smoked pot and ended up in the hospital. I also drank alot. Was raised in an abusive family. Was raised by my grandmother. I have not much good memories when I was growing up. I was always running away from my step father as he was an alcoholic. I was basically on my own since I was the age of 16 years. I don't want to make my story too long but I want to give you some good advice to help you out.

ok, First thing is first, the reason why i put it in order they way I did above, is because that's ther order it came by. DP & DR started when I moved out of my hometown when I was 19 to go off to college. I smoked pot for the first time and ended up in the hospital because it felt like my heart was going a million miles per hour. after then, I started feeling like I lost grip with reality and went to see many doctors where they always referred me to a mental institution. Medications did not help me. It actully made me worse. then found out the side effects of medications and what it can do to you, so I feared taking them.Then I began with the Anxiety attacks. I then began to think I was crazy and started living in fear. Felt like no one understood me and kept trying to believe that I couldn't live feeling this way and kept questioning if I am really in a "true world" or am I just dreaming as that is how I felt. I couldn't think normally and felt like I couldn't find myself. I dropped out of college and moved back to my hometown at the age of 22 thnking maybe I was homesick or something. Since I have never met my real father I began to search for him and I found out that he was in the country of the Philippines suffering from schitzophrenia. Then I begal to worry even more and explains why I'm feeling this way. I met him through a cage in his house. I felt very happy yet sad at the same time. My mission was to have him live with me so I can take care of him, but during the process he died when I was about 25. In the funeral, only my uncle and myself attended together with a bunch of neighbors who I did not know. I began to become very depressed that I have lost my father, my girlfriend and my business fell to ground all in one year. It was hard for me to hold a job because I always felt tired no matter how much sleep I got. I began to develop unbearable physical pains in my back and neck because I was so depressed. I felt like I have totally lost grip from reality. I could not be in a relationship because i could not be myself or be happy because of what was going on with me. I hated it when everyone tells me "it's all in your head". I started to think of suicide.

Money did not matter much to me anymore, but at this moment, I am a single father of a two year old daughter whom I have raised on my own since the day of her birth. I have done alot of reasearch through out the years. I have read many books including the bible and started reasearching about our existance as I felt like I was not in reality. I even thought I was actually "dead" living in a world where everyone is dead but just does not know it yet. I have abandonned my family and all of my friends and moved to Nebraska to sart a new life with my daughter. I have so much information in my head collected from all of the research I have done for the past 13 years that I have been feeling this way. There is a solution to all this. You are not crazy!! Just understand that you are creative, intelligent, and super sensitive, and that's why we feel this way.

About two years ago, I found out how powerful "the mind" was. I found a company that was founded by a lady who went through what we were going through right now. I don't know if I can mention the program here but it is called ( Attacking anxiety and Depression by Linda Basset) don't be fooled by the title as It helped me so much that I no longer have anxiety attacks and my depression is now only seasonal (about once a year, last for about a week) I am now able to work and function in this world and also found spirituality which I'm not sure if I can mention it here. All I can say is we are not who we think we are in this world. That's all I can say about that. If you want to know more about that subject you can e-mail me at [email protected]

Anway here are some tips that can probably help you immediately as it helped me after suffering from this for about 13 years now.

1. TAKE THE FEAR AWAY: Accept the fact that you went through alot in your life and that "human beings" can only use 10% of their brains. The loss of grip with reality means you're brain is ( on vacation) for healing. You went through so much in your life that your brain cannot handle everything that's going on. If you took drugs like weed, my anser to that would be do not ever take it again. Understand that you will not die from this and you can live functionally and normally. It will just take time depending on how you can be honest with yourself and forgive yourself and others of all of the things that has happened in your lifetime.

2. RESPECT YOURSELF AS YOU RESPECT OTHERS: There is no magic pill. There is no true terminology of what you are going through. you are simply abusing yourself by using weed and allowing yourself to think of negative thoughts in your mind. If you monitor yourself for just one hour and write down everything that crosses your mind you would not believe how much negativity there is.For every negative thought is like a jab on the chin. What people don't know is that thoughts are so powerful and the Words that come out of your mouth are also powerful. What ever the mind believes and conceives, it will achieve, so be carefull what you feed it. Stay away from "WHAT IF QUESTIONS' as much as possible as they are usually negative. Samples are , " what if I'm going to be crazy, what if I won't be accepted in this world, or what if I will never be happy in this life, or what if I will never have a normal family, etc. Also, how you treat others is also how you treat yourself.

3. DON'T BE ALONE: Make new friends, find a good hobby. keep yourself busy live life normally as much as possible if you want a grip of reality once again. before you sleep at night be greatful of the day regarless of how it went. try and count all of the good things that you accomplished that day. it will be hard to do this because we tend to separate ourselves from everyone and because the feeling is new to your body, you continue to question yourself too much. The answer and cure if from within you. Not from what is around you. Don't concentrate too much on ( what's your diagnosis?). Our society tends to Label what we have. This Is why this problem lasted 13 years for me. I kept on looking for answers outside or from other people when the answer was within me. That's just how humans are. Take a look at the animal kingdom and ask yourself why they are independent. They look at themselves as a whole in unity within themselves, and yes, they do have a language and do not have "what if " thinking like us humans do.

4. WATCH WHAT YOU EAT AND PUT IN YOUR BODY: Stay away from sugar, caffeene, and drugs and alcohol if you want a faster recovery. Exercise regulary and drink 8 glasses of water a day.

Your recovery will basically depend on how much you can controll you mind. I still have slight lightheadedness but I got rid of the other two symptoms ( Chronic Depression and Anxiety). If you don't have anxiety and depression I say you are lucky. As far as the DP and DR symtoms ( feelings of unreality, inability to function) you can prevent them from the techniques I mentioned above by controlling your mind without the use of harmful drugs. You can go and try and get medications if you want, but from my 13 years of experience with these symptoms, I found the answer. I'm about 85% better. I have been suffering from this for a very long time, but now I am alot happier beause I realized only two years ago that we are all doing this to ourselves. I am now a 33 year old single father living a "normal" life.

Guamboy


----------



## chillxout (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks for the reply and the amazing life-story and i just wanted to say that these "what if" queistions are causing great anxiety and depresion on me they run trought my mind 24/7 i think i still think about em in my sleep because i wake up felling like i had a panic attack on most days its just so hard to stop thinking about them but i tried a few days when i just told my self NO iam not goning to think about it and those days were the best i could actualy talk to people and function pretty nomaly and my family also says ITS ALL IN YOUR HEAD i hate that nobody takes me serious and its causing me to just feel helpless laying all day watching tv..well good luck to you man you made it this far so im sure that full recovory is the next step.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

chillxout said:


> my family also says ITS ALL IN YOUR HEAD


Heh heh. Technically speaking, it _is_ all in your head. My family didn't really get it either until my mom found an old copy of the manuscript for a book I wrote all about drugs and insanity. Then they got it. Maybe you should try something drastic!


----------



## chillxout (Jan 6, 2009)

if i try somethig drastic there going to think there is something else wrong with me...THEY DONT KHOW WHAT DP IS even tought i tried explaining it like 10 times they always just ignore me and say just dont worry about it lol but that is also ironic because worrying about it is what makes it worse so in a way there right... :shock:


----------



## bgd (Jan 7, 2009)

I did, if it's even DP. Look at my thread for details of my experience: Please help! Could this be DP/DR?


----------



## 4yrsnwaiting (Jan 30, 2009)

I think I might have. it started in college. smoking weed for the first time with people who had always done it. then, i started having feelings of slow-motion during times that i wasn't even high. then i got in an argument with my brother, felt faint, got in bed to rest, woke up the next morning and was STUCK. its been 4 years now. doctors said it was depression and anxiety so i'm on effexor xr, but this world in my head is still the same. im pretty confident now that i must be suffering with Depersonalization Disorder. i have 99.999% of its symptoms.


----------



## mixmastermc (Dec 13, 2008)

i got it from weed

to the poster Guamboy - i've had this 24/7 for 11 years, i disagree with your statement that i'm doing it to myself and this comment makes me quite angry.


----------



## anonomatt (Jun 18, 2008)

i got it from weed.


----------



## momsworried (Feb 19, 2009)

My son has been describing the exact feelings that you are experiencing. I am very worried about him. I am interested to know if any of you have had elevated bilirubin. He does and I was wondering if there was a correlation. He has apt with psychiatrist in March.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

momsworried said:


> My son has been describing the exact feelings that you are experiencing. I am very worried about him. I am interested to know if any of you have had elevated bilirubin. He does and I was wondering if there was a correlation. He has apt with psychiatrist in March.


Elevated bilirubin should have nothing to do with this. High levels in the brain can be neurotoxic, but there is nothing in the literature to suggest it results in depersonalization. If he starts having seizures and abnormal reflexes, then you should worry.


----------

